# El español un lenguaje 'machista'



## Magmod

¿Es el español un lenguaje 'machista'?


----------



## Metztli

Hola Magmod!

Si partimos del punto de que todos los plurales mixtos son masculinos, que hasta hace poco no había femenino para muchas profesiones y que para referirse a la humanidad se dice "el hombre"... yo diría que sí.

Si a eso le agregamos que las culturas hispanas son altamente machistas, pues todavía peor, no?

Sí, así es, las hispanas no la tenemos fácil...


----------



## alexacohen

Magmod said:


> ¿Es el español un lenguaje 'machista'?


 
No, Magmod.
El lenguaje no es machista.
Las personas lo son.


----------



## María Madrid

En español, como en muchos otros idiomas, sí puede haber usos machistas del lenguaje (que los hay), pero de ahí a decir que el idioma es machista hay un trecho.

En cuanto a lo oficios que no había en versión femenina no es más que el reflejo de la realidad (machista) de siglos pasados. Antes no se decía abogadas, investigadoras o juezas porque las mujeres tenían vetados esos trabajos y el idioma evoluciona a partir de la realidad que refleja. Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bueno...vean este sitio

http://lagatajerezana.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!8D7857571048BDBA!288.entry


----------



## María Madrid

Janis: lo de la primera parte, vale, son ejemplos conocidos de usos tradicionalmente machistas del lenguaje (no todos). Lo de la segunda parte está muy muy pillado por los pelos, la verdad. No creo que nadie con dos dedos de frente diga que un machista es un macho (en general machista se identifica más con un energúmeno) ni una feminista una lesbiana, por ejemplo. Saludos,


----------



## asm

Yo creo que sí. Algunos dicen que el macho es la persona, no el idioma, pero creo que el lenguaje es creación de las personas. 
Creo que los idiomas se desarrollan a imagen y semejanza de sus creadores.



Magmod said:


> ¿Es el español un lenguaje 'machista'?


----------



## alexacohen

Bueno, Janis, ya puestos a ver tonterías, 
"Cojonudo": relativo a los órganos sexuales masculinos; estupendo, maravilloso.
"Coñazo": relativo al órgano sexual femenino; espantoso, un horror.


----------



## María Madrid

asm said:


> Yo creo que sí. ... Creo que los idiomas se desarrollan a imagen y semejanza de sus creadores.


Deduzco de tu planteamiento que los creadores del idiomas eran hombres ¿o sólo machistas?

Un idioma te permite ser tan o tan poco machista como desees porque afortunadamente las cosas se pueden decir de más de una manera y nadie obliga a usar expresiones machistas si uno realmente se lo plantea y elige expresarse de otra manera. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

alexacohen said:


> Bueno, Janis, ya puestos a ver tonterías,
> "Cojonudo": relativo a los órganos sexuales masculinos; estupendo, maravilloso.
> "Coñazo": relativo al órgano sexual femenino; espantoso, un horror.


Pero de puta madre es algo fantástico, excelente. Saludos,


----------



## Domtom

alexacohen said:


> Bueno, Janis, ya puestos a ver tonterías,
> "Cojonudo": relativo a los órganos sexuales masculinos; estupendo, maravilloso.
> "Coñazo": relativo al órgano sexual femenino; espantoso, un horror.


 
Completamente de acuerdo con *Alexcohen*.

La lengua guarda relación con el lenguaje y éste con la sociedad. Según que me explicó una vez un amigo con tres carreras (Psicología, Sociología, Antropología), el uso que en español se hace de las palabras sexuales en tanto que palabrotas, está condicionado por la idea de la sociedad de que el hombre es el fuerte y la mujer es el sexo débil.

Cuando queremos expresar una idea de fuerza, valor, coraje y similares, o algo bueno y positivo, decimos: 

"¿A QUÉ NO TIENES UN PAR DE COJONES ?" 
"CONMIGO NADIE SE METE, QUE YO LOS TENGO BIEN PUESTOS"
"¡AH! ¡HE TENIDO UNA EXPERIENCIA COJONUDA!" (_¡Cojonudo!= ¡Super!_) 
Cuando queremos expresar una idea de flaqueza, un fracaso, un contratiempo, una frustración o cualquier otra cosa negativa, decimos: 

"¡COÑO! ¡HE PERDIDO LA CARTERA!" 
"¡ESTO ES UN COÑAZO! ¡TODO EL VERANO HACIENDO HORAS EXTRAS Y MIRA LO QUE ME PAGAN!" 
"¡NO ME DES EL COÑAZO!" 
"¡CÁLLATE, BOCA-CHOCHO!"


----------



## alexacohen

Sí; pero lo que yo quiero decir es que es el uso que hacemos del lenguaje lo que es machista o no. 
Se puede decir una frase absolutamente perfecta desde el punto de vista de la corrección política (como odio esa expresión) y cargarla, al mismo tiempo, de una ironía y una mala leche brutal.
Y eso depende del hablante, no del lenguaje.
Yo tengo dos títulos universitarios. Los dos dicen que Doña Alexandra Isabel Cohen, nacida en blablabla, habiendo superado blablabla, ha obtenido el título de Licenciado en Filología. Y el otro, lo mismo. 
Licenciado, no licenciada.
Lo único que significa es que he superado cinco años de carrera. No encontré ningún machismo en el título, y no se me ocurrió protestar.
Encontrar machismo en todas partes, incluso en donde no lo hay, es buscarle tres pies al gato.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A veces un puro es solamente un puro. 

Si te pones a buscar, seguramente encontrarás expresiones machistas no sólo en español, sino en otros idiomas también.


----------



## asm

Una sociedad machista, sí. Hombres, sí; mujeres, también. ?Porqué nos cuesta tanto aceptar que nuestros origenes son (demasiado) machistas? Independientemente de los usos y costumbres del español moderno, nuestro pasado tuvo mucho machismo; tanto que se le imprimió un poco de carActer al idioma.




María Madrid said:


> Deduzco de tu planteamiento que los creadores del idiomas eran hombres ¿o sólo machistas?
> 
> ,


----------



## María Madrid

Nadie niega que la sociedad patriarcal de la que deriva la cultura occidental es claramente machista. De ahí a asumir que el lenguaje es machista hay una gran distancia, por más que ese machismo haya dejado su impronta en muchos giros y expresiones (los cuales van cambiando según evolucionan las sociedades, por cierto) el propio idioma es lo suficientemente flexible como para no reflejar ese machismo si uno no quiere. 

Si el lenguaje realmente fuera machista "per se" no daría más opciones que hablar siempre de una manera sexista y no es el caso, por eso hay usos (más o menos tradicionales) machistas que desde luego se merecen ser revisados, pero no creo que determinados usos del lenguaje sea lo mismo que el lenguaje en su totalidad. Saludos,


----------



## asm

Si entiendo bien a tu amigo puedo deducir lo siguiente:

Si la lengua se relaciona con el lenguaje y este con la sociedad, entonces en una sociedad con tendencia machista se va a tener un lenguage (lengua) con tendencia machista, ¿cierto?

No tengo que estar en el extremo del machismo para decir que somos machistas en nuestras sociedades latinas. No tengo que ser un golpeador (ni vivir en una sociedad de golpeadores) para asegurar que la nuestra es una sociedad machista.



Domtom said:


> Completamente de acuerdo con *Alexcohen*.
> 
> La lengua guarda relación con el lenguaje y éste con la sociedad. Según que me explicó una vez un amigo con tres carreras (Psicología, Sociología, Antropología), el uso que en español se hace de las palabras sexuales en tanto que palabrotas, está condicionado por la idea de la sociedad de que el hombre es el fuerte y la mujer es el sexo débil.


----------



## HUMBERT0

asm said:


> Una sociedad machista, sí. Hombres, sí; mujeres, también. ?Porqué nos cuesta tanto aceptar que nuestros origenes son (demasiado) machistas? Independientemente de los usos y costumbres del español moderno, nuestro pasado tuvo mucho machismo; tanto que se le imprimió un poco de carActer al idioma.





asm said:


> No tengo que estar en el extremo del machismo para decir que somos machistas en nuestras sociedades latinas. No tengo que ser un golpeador (ni vivir en una sociedad de golpeadores) para asegurar que la nuestra es una sociedad machista.


 Sólo te refieres a los que son latinos puros, que han conservado sus genes libres de cualquier ancestro indígena o africano en su sangre, o ¿las sociedades mestizas e indígenas cuentan, aunque por mucho no sean latinas en un sentido estricto?

  Qué hay de las sociedades “no latinas”, estás tratando de decir que no se ha dado el machismo en otras sociedades, hasta donde yo sé ese fenómeno se ha dado tanto en Europa, Asia, África, etc. y entre más antiguo sea el periodo histórico más se encuentran fenómenos  que cada vez se ven más retrógrados como p. ej. La esclavitud, canibalismo, machismo, sacrificios humanos, etc.

La igualdad entre hombres y mujeres, como lo conocemos hoy en día, es un concepto muy nuevo en la historia en términos generales y su aplicación práctica mucho más. ¿Hace que tanto se dio por primera vez el voto a la mujer?  ¿Que sociedades libres del machismo conoces, y en el que nunca se haya dado en su historia y por lo tanto no se refleje éste en su forma de hablar?

O lo que quieres decir, es que hay sociedades en la actualidad que han y están tratando de romper con los viejos patrones de conducta y construir sociedades más igualitarias (en comparación con otras que son más reacias al cambio, o en las cuales las condiciones todavía no hayan propiciado un avance en esta materia). Y que esto puede traducirse en la introducción de nuevas palabras o consideraciones subjetivas al hablar (validas o no, forzadas o no, necesarias o innecesarias), que reflejan precisamente estos cambios de pensamiento.


----------



## María Madrid

HUMBERT0 said:


> Sólo te refieres a los que son latinos puros, que han conservado sus genes libres de cualquier ancestro indígena o africano en su sangre


Los únicos latinos puros que se me ocurren están en la región del Lacio, en Italia y no hablan español, sino italiano. 

¿Qué demonios es un latino puro sin ancestro indígena o africano?  Eso de "latino", en el sentido que le dan los yanquis, es precisamente la mezcla de razas de los diversos países de América de habla hispana, tan "latino" es un peruano como un cubano, mezclan raza con cultura. Y si hay sangre pura en esos sitios será sangre indígena, porque otra no se me ocurre como originaria de la zona. 

Y me permito recordar que el tema de discusión es si el español es un idioma machista no si lo son las sociedades. Las sociedades basadas en un modelo patriarcal son machistas por definición, eso lo sabemos todos. Que las cosas han evolucionado (en unos sitios más que en otros) y que siguen cambiando, también. Saludos,


----------



## SpiceMan

El español es tan machista que la sabiduría, la justicia o la igualdad son de género femenino.

Hasta la armada es de género femenino.
Supongo que la idea original era que pelearan las mujeres mientras los hombres nos quedábamos tomando coñac calentitos al lado de la chimenea, pero el plan falló en algún momento.

En todo caso me "preguntaría" si el latín o el árabe son idiomas machistas, ya que la mayoría de los géneros gramaticales del español tienen principalmente a éstos de origen.

PD: me causa gracia que usen coño como ejemplo del machismo del idioma cuando lo usan nada más que los españoles.
En Argentina incluso puede adoptar un sentido diametralmente opuesto: se compró una casa de la concha(coño) de la lora. (= de la puta madre).
El español es tan feminista que *la* gente serían *las* mujeres nada más... los hombres no serían gente. Supongo que cerdos.

Para cada ejemplo "machista" que encuentren, seguramente hay otro "feminista". Y si buscamos con muchas ganas, seguro también hay "homosexual". Por qué no encontrar al idioma "transexual" si existe "el agua fría", o andrógino si no se sabe si es "la mar" o "el mar", "la sartén" o "el sartén"...


Llegué a la conclusión de que es machista. Pero también feminista. Pero también transexual. Pero también andrógino.

* El español es máchotranséfeminídróginista.* (intenten decirlo, respetando las tildes)


----------



## Jellby

Magmod said:


> ¿Es el español un lenguaje 'machista'?



No.

De hecho en español el género no marcado es el masculino. Eso quiere decir que usar el masculino es como no decir nada, el masculino es soso, insulso, carente de significado propio. El femenino, sin embargo, transmite su propio significado.


----------



## hosec

Jellby said:


> El femenino, sin embargo, transmite su propio significado.


 
Efectivamente. Y recordemos que no siempre su significado es el de sexo; tiene otros cuantos según las parejas.



Domtom said:


> está condicionado por la idea de la sociedad de que el hombre es el fuerte y la mujer es el sexo débil.
> 
> Cuando queremos expresar una idea de flaqueza, un fracaso, un contratiempo, una frustración o cualquier otra cosa negativa, decimos:
> 
> "¡COÑO! ¡HE PERDIDO LA CARTERA!" //¡Cojones... ya se me ha perdido otra vez la cartera!
> "¡ESTO ES UN COÑAZO! ¡TODO EL VERANO HACIENDO HORAS EXTRAS Y MIRA LO QUE ME PAGAN!" // Estoy hasta las pelotas:; todo el verano...
> "¡NO ME DES EL COÑAZO!" // No me toques los cojones
> "¡CÁLLATE, BOCA-CHOCHO!" (Este lo desconozco: ¿valdría ¡Cállate, gili*pollas*!)


 
Cuando queremos expresar fracaso, frustración o algo negativo en general, Domtom, no siempre recurrimos a _coño_: también se emplean términos referidos a atributos masculinos.

Saludos.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ya se ha dicho casi todo, y bien; no tengo mucho que añadir. El lenguaje en sí no es machista, aunque pueda (y de hecho, en mucho lo hace) reflejar realidades tanto históricas como presentes marcadas por la opresión, la discriminación etc. El riesgo está en 'esencializar' eso, es decir, interpretarlo como si la lengua (todo lo que las palabras puedan expresar) tuviera un significado determinado. 

Me parece importante recordar que incluso esas estructuras que reflejan un pasado opresor y discriminatorio, en sí _no lo tienen que ser_ al usarse hoy en día (y muchas veces no lo son). Una persona, al usar por ejemplo el 'masculino genérico', no necesariamente tiene una concepción del hombre como norma. Es complicado, porque tal concepción es muy común, y normalmente es implícita o inconsciente, más que explícita. Pero en realidad lo importante son las concepciones, las ideas; el "valor" de las palabras es relativo, no determinado. 

Es decir, las palabras que escogemos para expresarnos son importantes y demuestran algo, pero ese algo no está predeterminado, sólo se puede apreciar en relación a la actitud y las ideas de la persona que las usa. Las mismas (o, "mismas") palabras o frases pueden significar cosas muy distintas dependiendo de quién las dice, o cuándo, o a quién, o por qué las dice.

Sólo una cosilla más:



Jellby said:


> De hecho en español el género no marcado es el masculino. Eso quiere decir que usar el masculino es como no decir nada, el masculino es soso, insulso, carente de significado propio. El femenino, sin embargo, transmite su propio significado.



Una crítica común -y que me parece acertada- es precisamente la percepción del hombre como norma, "lo universal y sin género" (género en el sentido en que se usa sobre todo en la sociología), mientras las mujeres se consideran marcadas precisamente por su género, que son "mujeres" antes que "personas". En cuanto al lenguaje: el masculino es "neutral", "universal", el femenino es... _femenino._

Un saludo a todas y todos


----------



## alexacohen

Y "no me jodas la moral"... ¿Qué sería, masculino o femenino?

Yo seguiré a lo mío... los lenguajes no son machistas, lo son las personas que los utilizan...
Y el género gramatical no tiene nada que ver con el sexo. Si no, tendríamos que buscarle el sexo a una mesa. 
Y toda la culpa del supuesto machismo de la lengua española es de Cicerón, Salustio, Julio César, Averroes, Almanzor y demás. Y de algún que otro íbero de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme. 

Lo que hay que cambiar es la actitud y la mentalidad de los machistas, porque centrarse en cambiar el lenguaje *sin* preocuparse de la actitud subyacente es, bueno, el mismo perro con diferente collar...


----------



## Jellby

jonquiliser said:


> Una crítica común -y que me parece acertada- es precisamente la percepción del hombre como norma, "lo universal y sin género" (género en el sentido en que se usa sobre todo en la sociología), mientras las mujeres se consideran marcadas precisamente por su género, que son "mujeres" antes que "personas". En cuanto al lenguaje: el masculino es "neutral", "universal", el femenino es... _femenino._



Otra crítica es confundir el género con el sexo. Todas las personas somos femeninas, y la humanidad también


----------



## jonquiliser

Jellby said:


> Otra crítica es confundir el género con el sexo. Todas las personas somos femeninas, y la humanidad también



Sí, claro, toda la razón. Yo lo que pasa es que veo que en el caso de la gente/las personas/los humanos/la peña/etc, precisamente el género gramatical y el género (sexo) social (la concepción del supuesto sexo biológico) no son cosas tan separables, ni en términos sociales, ni psicológicos, ni lingüísticos, ni conceptuales... En fin.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

La confusión entre género gramatical y sexo es un error garrafal, con su máxima expresión en eso de la "violencia de género" (cuando una banda apaliza a uno debe ser "violencia de número", ¿no?). Por cada "prueba de machismo" se te pueden mostrar 50000 que la echan por tierra.

Si a esos géneros en vez de masculino y femenino se les hubiese llamado, por ejemplo, "género uno" y "género dos" dirían que el lenguaje es machista porque el uno va delante del dos. Y si los hubiesen llamado al contrario, "género dos" y "género uno", dirían que es machista porque el uno es inferior al dos.

De todos modos, esto ya se ha discutido antes y me parece que va a caer un candado.


----------



## Fernando

Esto es un dejà vu, así que digo lo mismo que en los 20.000 hilos anteriores:

LA verdad, creo que es UN sinsentido decir que solamente se aplican LAS cualidades positivAs a LAS personas o cosAs de génerO femeninO, cuando LA verdad, LA belleza, LA bondad, LA alegría, LA democracia, LA paternidad, LA inteligencia, LA Tierra etc. tienen todas génerO femenino.

Claro, que a lo mejor (neutro) piensan que EL racismo, EL aborto, EL infierno, EL purgatorio, EL hambre, EL dolor y EL diablo son todos muy positivos.

Por favor, preocupémonos de cosAs más importantes, como eliminar EL machismo y dejémonos de zarandajAs y logomaquiAs.


----------



## Janis Joplin

María Madrid said:


> Janis: lo de la primera parte, vale, son ejemplos conocidos de usos tradicionalmente machistas del lenguaje (no todos). Lo de la segunda parte está muy muy pillado por los pelos, la verdad. No creo que nadie con dos dedos de frente diga que un machista es un macho (en general machista se identifica más con un energúmeno) ni una feminista una lesbiana, por ejemplo. Saludos,


 
Pues no es un artículo serio, es simplemente un poco de humor.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues no es un artículo serio, es simplemente un poco de humor.



Si ya decía mi abuelo que no hay que fiarse de textos encabezados por "eL MuNDo Ta ExO uN MaXiSTa"...


----------



## Metztli

Janis Joplin said:


> Bueno...vean este sitio
> 
> http://lagatajerezana.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!8D7857571048BDBA!288.entry


 
Excelente sitio, me he reido horas... claro, de esas veces que se rie una porque sabes que es cierto, no? Y bueno, yo si he oido muchísimas veces que a las mujeres rebeldes y feministas las catalogan de machorras y lesbianas.

Yo no le veo el sentido de defender "la integridad moral" del idioma, como si este fuera un ser inocente que evolucionó solo... el español es un idioma machista simplemente porque fue creado, inventado, re-creado, enriquecido y utilizado por culturas altamente machistas... y ninguna mujer con dos dedos de frente y de dignidad puede pensar que somos una cultura elevada que ya supero los traumas de los machos.


----------



## asm

Estoy de acuerdo, y como Fernando dice, pongámonos a hacer cosas más productivas



Metztli said:


> y ninguna mujer (y hombre) con dos dedos de frente y de dignidad puede pensar que somos una cultura elevada que ya supero los traumas de los machos.


----------



## Metztli

> Originally Posted by *Metztli*
> 
> 
> y ninguna mujer (y hombre) con dos dedos de frente y de dignidad puede pensar que somos una cultura elevada que ya supero los traumas de los machos.


 

Tienes razón asm! 

Ni hombre ni mujer... sólo que me dejé ganar por el sentimiento que me invadió al leer los comentarios de mujeres que lo toman como si de verdad la igualdad de generos existiera.

Independientemente de todo lo que se ha dicho y de las tendencias machistas del español, es un idioma bello, rico y de lo mas versátil.

Salud!!!


----------



## fernando el casir

El idioma más machista del mundo será el que hablan los fundamentalistas islámicos? El del Corán? Quizás el hebreo o el arameo (recordar que uno de los mandamientos antes que lo reformara la iglesia católica era: No codiciarás la casa de tu prójimo: no codiciarás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su esclavo, ni su esclava, ni su buey, ni su asno, ni ninguna otra *cosa* que le pertenezca). Votemos y elijamos el idioma más machista.
Alexacohen tiene razón.


----------



## alexacohen

Metztli said:


> Tienes razón asm!
> 
> Ni hombre ni mujer... sólo que me dejé ganar por el sentimiento que me invadió al leer los comentarios de mujeres que lo toman como si de verdad la igualdad de generos existiera.


 
¿La igualdad de géneros?
Pues no. La igualdad de "géneros" no existe.
Y como yo soy una de esas mujeres que posiblemente hayan dado lugar a ese sentimiento que te invadió al leer según qué comentarios, te diré que me parece una gilipuertez supina pretender que por retorcer un lenguaje se va a cambiar una mentalidad. Queda monísimo, y políticamente correcto, pero no significa absolutamente nada. 
Ahora ya no se les llama "moros" a los inmigrantes del Magreb. Por supuesto que no, es la "comunidad magrebí".
Precioso, si significase algo. Pero los seguimos tratando como apestados, los seguimos explotando vilmente, los seguimos despreciando, los seguimos mirando con desconfianza, y no los queremos en nuestros pueblos.
Igual que siempre.
¿De qué puñetas sirve que les hayamos cambiado el nombre?


----------



## Fernando

Aquí 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noun_class#Languages_without_noun_classes_or_grammatical_genders

tenéis una lista de los idiomas sin género gramatical. Es de Wiki y en algunos casos (el inglés sí tiene género en muchos casos) estoy directamente en desacuerdo, pero me parece útil.

Premio al que encuentre alguna correlación entre "no tener género gramatical" y "ser de una cultura igualitaria entre hombres y mujeres".


----------



## Metztli

Fernando said:


> Premio al que encuentre alguna correlación entre "no tener género gramatical" y "ser de una cultura igualitaria entre hombres y mujeres".


 
Fer, te la cambio... premio al que encuentre una cultura igualitaria entre hombres y mujeres... jajajajajajaja 

Como dice Alexa y dice bien... cambiar el nombre, agregar o quitar términos de nada sirve mientras no se cambie la mentalidad... en México decimos "eso es darnos atole con el dedo".


----------



## HUMBERT0

asm said:


> No tengo que estar en el extremo del machismo para decir que somos machistas en nuestras sociedades latinas. No tengo que ser un golpeador (ni vivir en una sociedad de golpeadores) para asegurar que la nuestra es una sociedad machista.





María Madrid said:


> Los únicos latinos puros que se me ocurren están en la región del Lacio, en Italia y no hablan español, sino italiano.
> 
> ¿Qué demonios es un latino puro sin ancestro indígena o africano?  Eso de "latino", en el sentido que le dan los yanquis, es precisamente la mezcla de razas de los diversos países de América de habla hispana, tan "latino" es un peruano como un cubano, mezclan raza con cultura. Y si hay sangre pura en esos sitios será sangre indígena, porque otra no se me ocurre como originaria de la zona.
> 
> Y me permito recordar que el tema de discusión es si el español es un idioma machista no si lo son las sociedades. Las sociedades basadas en un modelo patriarcal son machistas por definición, eso lo sabemos todos. Que las cosas han evolucionado (en unos sitios más que en otros) y que siguen cambiando, también. Saludos,


El disparate que dije de “latino puro”, lo dije sólo para remarcar la facilidad con que se engloba en este termino “latino”, a gentes que pueblan estas tierras y tienen orígenes muy variados: los descendientes de los europeos en su mayoría españoles y portugueses, aunque también llegaron italianos, alemanes, franceses, irlandeses, griegos, rusos, etc.), africanos de varias regiones de aquel continente, y la enorme cantidad de personas que son descendientes de los diversos pueblos aborígenes de estas tierras.

 Tienes razón se sale del tema, sólo lo dije, porqué el titulo es “El español un leguaje machista”, y en la supuesta región latina de nuestro continente, no todos hablan español, hay millones que hablan portugués y otros millones más de personas que hablan lenguas indígenas, y cuyos patrones culturales no provienen de los colonos que llegaron hablando la lengua de cervantes, porqué no son sus descendientes.


----------



## alexacohen

Dr. Quizá said:


> La confusión entre género gramatical y sexo es un error garrafal, con su máxima expresión en eso de la "violencia de género" (cuando una banda apaliza a uno debe ser "violencia de número", ¿no?).


 
Gracias, Dr. Quizá por decir esto. 
Lo dije yo misma en otro hilo. Y lo suscribo totalmente.
Una expresión ilógica y desafortunada para ¿disfrazar? la agresión y/o el homicidio.

Eso, homicidio, no "mujericidio".


----------



## Janis Joplin

alexacohen said:


> Gracias, Dr. Quizá por decir esto.
> Lo dije yo misma en otro hilo. Y lo suscribo totalmente.
> Una expresión ilógica y desafortunada para ¿disfrazar? la agresión y/o el homicidio.
> 
> Eso, homicidio, no "mujericidio".


 
Mmmh, y ni siquiera le llaman "mujericidio" sino feminicidio.


----------



## María Madrid

Metztli said:


> el español es un idioma machista simplemente porque fue creado, inventado, re-creado, enriquecido y utilizado por culturas altamente machistas... y ninguna mujer con dos dedos de frente y de dignidad puede pensar que somos una cultura elevada que ya supero los traumas de los machos.


Ahí es justo donde discrepo, dices que el idioma es machista porque lo usaron culturas machistas. Yo diferencio entre esencia (lo que *es*) y uso (quién y cómo lo *emplea*). El español puede usarse de manera no machista, si fuera machista en su esencia, como tú defiendes, un uso respetuoso del español sería imposible. Pero sí lo es. 

En cuanto a lo de la cultura elevada, de nuevo me da la sensación de que equiparas el idioma con la cultura, algo que yo no veo igual. Y también creo percibir que defiendes que es algo casi imposible de cambiar e incapaz de evolucionar. Supongo que cada uno lo cuenta la feria según le ha ido. Sociedades totalmente igualitarias quizá no haya, pero entre los páises nórdicos y el régimen talibán hay una diferencia más que notable y negarlo sería una barbaridad

Homicidio... ¿no tendrá que ver con humano, más que con hombre? Pregunto, las etimologías no son lo mío

Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

María Madrid said:


> Homicidio... ¿no tendrá que ver con humano, más que con hombre? Pregunto, las etimologías no son lo mío
> 
> Saludos,


 
Sí. En latín (que supongo también era machista, pero ningún ciudadano romano de la época de Augusto se planteaba la vida en semejantes términos) las palabras "homo", "humanus" se usaban para designar al ser humano en general.
Pero si seguimos por aquí, nos tendríamos que ir al foro de etimología del lenguaje.
Homo sum nihil humani a me alienum puto.
Creo que no hace falta traducirlo.


----------



## Metztli

María Madrid said:


> En cuanto a lo de la cultura elevada, de nuevo me da la sensación de que equiparas el idioma con la cultura, algo que yo no veo igual.


 
Hola Maria!  No estás equivocada, es completamente cierto, equiparo la cultura con el idioma... porque el idioma es parte de la cultura y es en sí mismo un reflejo de la cultura de cualquier sociedad... sin duda! no puedes separarlos, sería como dividir el arte de la cultura, la educación de la cultura... no son entes independientes.



> Supongo que cada uno lo cuenta la feria según le ha ido.


Esto no es tan cierto, ya que uno puede entender perfectamente las diferencias y las injusticias sin tener que haberlas sufrido.

Es como si el Che Guevara sólo hubiera podido luchar por las cosas que el padeció en carne propia... creo que se hubiera limitado a luchar contra el asma, no?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Si crees que tu país es machista mejor que no nos metas a los demás en el mismo saco (porque eso del Virreinato de la Nueva España me parece que queda un poco lejos).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lejos o no, Dr. Quizá, no hay duda que la Conquista dejó su huella en Hispanoamérica. Lenguaje, cultura, religión... 

Ahora bien, de ahí a decir que somos machistas porque fue España la que conquistó y no, digamos, Suiza, es otra cosa. Desde antes las sociedades eran machistas (por lo menos en México; basta con ver los "usos y costumbres" que aún se conservan en algunas comunidades indígenas).

Lo que sí resulta claro es que con el tiempo se han ido atenuando las diferencias; espero que pronto ya no las haya.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Magmod said:


> ¿Es el español un lenguaje 'machista'?



No,* Magmod*, definitivamente no: el español no es un* lenguaje *machista. 

El español es un *idioma *que puede permitir, como cualquier otro idioma, un uso machista, vulgar, rastrero o culto, dependiendo de quién lo use. No creo que exista ningún idioma machista. Puede serlo una sociedad o una cultura, pero no un idioma. No debemos confundir el alcance de un idioma con el de su uso.


----------



## hapax

Yo no creo que sea machista... Lo que pasa con las profesiones que requieren carrera universitaria es que antes las mujeres no las estudiaban, por eso no se decía abogada o ingeniera aunque esté admitido por el DRAE). En mi opnión se debería decir en masculino se sea mujer u hombre, me parece más correcto y me suena mucho mejor. Y desde luego que no se dice "médica" o "política", eso son los nombres de las ciencias, no de los profesionales.
Opiniones personales aparte, "jueza", "abogada" y etc. están admitidos por el DRAE...ya no son machistas, no? Ya véis, gustos para todos...


----------



## María Madrid

Metztli said:


> Hola Maria!  No estás equivocada, es completamente cierto, equiparo la cultura con el idioma... porque el idioma es parte de la cultura y es en sí mismo un reflejo de la cultura de cualquier sociedad...


Pues no, no creo que el idioma (vehículo de comunicación tan flexible como deseemos que sea) y cultura (entendida como usos y costumbres implantadas) sean lo mismo lo mires como lo mires. Te repito, si todo fuera tan estricto como tú defiendes sería de todo punto imposible escapar de esos planteamientos machistas a la hora de expresarse y eso evidentemente no es así.

De acuerdo con Dr. Quizá, creo que estás extrapolando tu percepción a entornos ajenos al tuyo (y eso evidentemente tendrá que ver con tus vivencias y percepciones). Y si bien en España y México hablamos el mismo idoma (o casi), culturalmente hay muchísimas diferencias, la España de hoy no tiene nada que ver con la de Hernán Cortés, por cierto. De nuevo si idioma y cultura fueran lo mismo seríamos clónicos a ambos lados del Atlántico, porque hablamos igual. Pero somos muy diferentes. En general, un español tiene bastante más en común con un italiano o con un francés que con un mexicano. Salvo el idioma. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

Perdona, Hapax: mi bisabuela era catedrátic*O* de francés. Hace un montón y medio de años. Y había más mujeres con títulos universitarios, pero el título no cambiaba según el sexo de la persona.
Desde luego, no voy a negarte que las mujeres universitarias eran una minoría. 
Pero eran una minoría aquí y en todas partes.
Y tanto hombres como mujeres deben aprender LO MISMO para ejercer la misma profesión.
Cambiar el nombre de la profesión, licenciatura, carrera o lo que sea según el sexo de quien la ejerza, como si tuviese algo que ver el sexo con la eficacia es absurdo. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Vamos a suponer que, efectivamente, el español sea un lenguaje machista. Esto significaría que sin importar la manera de pensar de cada quién, por el simple hecho de hablar el español sería machista, pues no tendría las palabras para comunicarse de manera "no machista". 

Si partimos de la base que hay gente, hombres y mujeres, que no son (somos) machistas pero cuyo idioma "nativo" es el español, no veo cómo se puede decir que el español es machista. Un lenguaje es un lenguaje, un código para comunicarse. Lo que cada uno haga con ese código es otra cosa. 

Si usara el español para hablar como arrabalero, eso no significa que el español sea un idioma arrabalero, aún cuando mucha gente hablara como yo.


----------



## alexacohen

Demostración de que el machismo, feminismo, u otro -ismo cualquiera dependen del hablante y no del lenguaje:

Reunión ejecutiva en Singapur. Imprescindible el inglés. El director del proyecto, cuyo inglés se bambolea, debe elegir un acompañante que lo hable con fluidez. Y lo elige. Una compañera lo felicita por su elección.

"Felicidades. Has escogido a la persona más idónea. Victoria está muy cualificada para hacer ese tipo de trabajo. Creo que ha demostrado que domina la lengua con gran maestría. Desde luego, será un alivio para tí, ya que tendrá que utilizarla a fondo".

Aséptico, ¿verdad?
Pues no, porque se dijo enfatizando las palabras siguientes:

"Felicidades. Has escogido a la persona más _*idónea*._ Victoria está muy. *"Cualificada"* para hacer ese *"tipo"* de (ejem) _*"trabajo"*_. Creo que ha demostrado que domina la. *"Lengua"* con gran maestría. Desde luego, será un. *"Alivio"* para tí, ya que tendrá que _*utilizarla*.._ a_ *FONDO*"_.

La persona elegida es la amante del director del proyecto, y su nivel de inglés no llega más alla del "What time is it?".

El signo lingüístico tiene un significante, y un significado. Y, la mayoría de las veces, ese significado es el que tú le das. O el que tú quieras ver en él.


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> Vamos a suponer que, efectivamente, el español sea un lenguaje machista. Esto significaría que sin importar la manera de pensar de cada quién, por el simple hecho de hablar el español sería machista, pues no tendría las palabras para comunicarse de manera "no machista".
> 
> Si partimos de la base que hay gente, hombres y mujeres, que no son (somos) machistas pero cuyo idioma "nativo" es el español, no veo cómo se puede decir que el español es machista.


Un silogismo impecable, lo firmaría el mismísimo Aristóteles. 
(Bueno, lo digo en tono de broma, pero en el fondo estoy totalmente de acuerdo, y con las demás opiniones: tristemente somos las personas las machistas, las violentas, las injustas, etc.)


----------



## Janis Joplin

alexacohen said:


> Homo sum nihil humani a me alienum puto.
> Creo que no hace falta traducirlo.


 
Discúlpame alexacohen pero yo no soy tan culta y sólo entendì la última palabra


----------



## alexacohen

Ay, perdona, Janis, es una frase tan archiconocida aquí en España que no me paré a considerar. Me temo que como estaba respondiendo a María Madrid, que es española también, no se me ocurrió pensar en los demás.

La frase puede leerse:
1- "Soy humano, y nada humano me es ajeno".
2- "Soy hombre, y nada humano me es ajeno".
3- "Soy humana, y nada humano me es ajeno".

Depende de quien la diga, o de quien la lea. El significado no varía en absoluto, a menos que un machista que diga la frase número dos implique que las mujeres no pertenecen al género humano .

Lo siento de veras, Janis.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Era una broma alexacohen. Si te fijas, la última palabra de la frase ...si esa... la que significa algo asi como considerar, reconocer, darse cuenta...es con la que quise jugar porque en español tiene otro significado y ¿quién no la conoce?


----------



## alexacohen

Janis Joplin said:


> Era una broma alexacohen. Si te fijas, la última palabra de la frase ...si esa... la que significa algo asi como considerar, reconocer, darse cuenta...es con la que quise jugar porque en español tiene otro significado y ¿quién no la conoce?


 
Lo dejaré por si las moscas.
Y sí, cuando estudiábamos latín, usábamos ese verbo tantas veces como podíamos... con malísimas intenciones, claro.
Y los profesores se desesperaban intentando im_puta_rnos nuestras malísimas intenciones.
El verbo es sí mismo no tenía nada de malo. Eramos nosotros los que lo cargábamos de significado.


----------



## irantzu

¡Hola!
Qué bien que busqué y encontré este hilo antes de publicar otro referente a lo mismo.
Mi duda es, actualmente, se debe escribir, por ejemplo: "...en el colegio, los alumnos y alumnas caminaban por el patio. Si le preguntamos a uno o una de ellos o ellas..."... etcétera.

Es que tengo un profesor en la Universidad que me saca de quicio defendiendo que el idioma nos ea machista. Según él, yo lo soy porque no me parece importante hacer tanta especificación. 
Estudio Educación y cuando me toca hacer un trabajo sobre el niño preescolar, él nos dice que debemos escribir "el niño y la niña...", así, cada vez.
De hecho, la misma presidente (es "presidente", ¿no?, eso tengo entendido, me corrigen si no es así) cada vez que tiene un discurso lo dirige a "los chilenos y chilenas", y si habla de Educación, se refiere a los "niños y niñas"... y así, mil veces.

Yo opino lo que dijeron más atrás, que el idioma no es el machista, sino que las personas lo son (o no). Es como decir en inglés "fat" o "big" al referirte a alguien con sobrepeso; puedes decirlo de cualquiera de las dos formas y ser respetuoso o no serlo en lo absoluto.

Según mi profesor, a mí me parece normal usar genéricamente el masculino en las oraciones, proque ya estoy acostumbrada a eso. 
Puede ser. 
Quizás a un futuro hijo (o hija  ) mío le parezca aberrante que en el pasado (hoy y antes) haya predominado el uso en masculino del idioma.

A propósito de lo último que dije, ¿es correcto si escribo "un futuro hijo o hija mío"? ¿o debo decir "un futuro o futura hijo o hija mío", o "míos"? ¿o "un futuro hijo o una futura hija..."? 
Qué enredo... Ojalá alguien me pueda aclarar que es lo correcto hoy... porque me parece que efectivamente la RAE hace un tiempo dijo algo al respecto, pero no lo encuentro...

Edito para agregar otra cosa: recuerdo que al aprender alemán, me parecía raro que para referirse a un gato cualquier, se dijera "eine Katze" (femenino)... o para un ratón "eine Maus" (femenino)... y con el tiempo entendí que es porque en alemán usan para referirse a algunos animales el femenino, para otros usan el masculino, mientras que nosotros en español usamos por defecto el masculion. Es que no le veo nada de malo, la verdad. Eso de quedarse en las formas y no en el fondo de las cosas no lo entiendo...


----------



## XiaoRoel

En este tema hay que hacer un doble análisis lingüistico e ideológico. Lingüísticamente hablando, el español, como el latín del que proviene, usa el término no marcado (masculino) cuando hay una duplicidad de géneros: por ejemplo, _los niños_ por _el niño y la niña_.
Pero ideológicamente puede ser de otra manera. En latín cuando había que distinguir géneros (herencias, procesos, ritos religiosos) se llegaba incluso a crear formas aberrantes lingüísticamente para conseguirlo. En los testamentos era muy necesario marcar la diferencia de género, pero el dativo plural (el caso en que se ponía el beneficiado) era el mismo para _filia_ y para _filius_, _filiis_, por eso cuando coincidían en una frase hijos e hijas se escribía _filiis_ (hijos) _filiabus_que (e hijas), con una forma, _filiabus_, inventada _ad hoc_, y de la misma manera _deis deabusque_. Es decir, lo ideológico, lo superestructural quebraba las leyes de la lengua. 
Yo veo así la situación actual: la ideología social está cambiando y la ideología feminista (dicho con el mayor respeto) ha cambiado esta axiología social que, a su vez, está cambiando las superestructuras. Por eso creo que nos tenemos que ir acostumbrando a este cambio lingüístico que no es ni raro ni escandaloso. El cambio de morfema de *-o* a *-a* no es demasiado chocante, sí el de *-e* a *-a*, pero esto no hay quien lo pare y las lenguas son entidades que tienen un devenir y no son estáticas. 
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Pinairun

> irantzu;7179732]¡Hola!
> 
> Qué enredo... Ojalá alguien me pueda aclarar qué es lo correcto hoy... porque me parece que, efectivamente, la RAE hace un tiempo dijo algo al respecto, pero no lo encuentro...
> 
> Edito para agregar otra cosa: recuerdo que al aprender alemán, me parecía raro que para referirse a un gato cualquiera, se dijera "eine Katze" (femenino)... o para un ratón "eine Maus" (femenino)... y con el tiempo entendí que es porque en alemán usan para referirse a algunos animales el femenino, para otros usan el masculino, mientras que nosotros en español usamos por defecto el masculino


 
En el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas verás lo que dice la RAE al respecto (punto 2).

En cuanto a los animales, también tenemos nombres femeninos de animales: la cebra, la jirafa, las águilas, la rata, la serpiente, etc. 

No viene a cuento, pero en francés, y a pesar de la renombrada cortesía de los franceses, el saludo más habitual dirigido a hombres y mujeres pone a los caballeros por delante de las damas: _Messieurs dames,_ mientras que en español es "señoras y señores". Un detalle ¿no?


----------



## irantzu

Pinairun said:


> En cuanto a los animales, también tenemos nombres femeninos de animales: la cebra, la jirafa, las águilas, la rata, la serpiente, etc.


Hola, gracias por las dos respuestas. Voy a revisar el enlace ahora mismo, pero quería hacer el matiz de que en español decimos "la cebra" porque no existe la expresión "el cebro" o "el cebra" (ni "el jirafa"), y me estaba refiriendo a casos en que, existiendo las dos opciones como posibilidades, se opta por una de las dos. En español optamos siempre por el español, en alemán por una u otra en diferente caso, y en otros idiomas se hará de otras maneras que no conozco; quizás en algún idioma prime lo femenino sobre lo masculino, no sé.
Voy a revisar el enlace ahora, gracias a los dos otra vez por la información.


----------



## Pinairun

irantzu said:


> Hola, gracias por las dos respuestas. Voy a revisar el enlace ahora mismo, pero quería hacer el matiz de que en español decimos "la cebra" porque no existe la expresión "el cebro" o "el cebra" (ni "el jirafa"), y me estaba refiriendo a casos en que, existiendo las dos opciones como posibilidades, se opta por una de las dos. En español optamos siempre por el español, en alemán por una u otra en diferente caso, y en otros idiomas se hará de otras maneras que no conozco; quizás en algún idioma prime lo femenino sobre lo masculino, no sé.
> Voy a revisar el enlace ahora, gracias a los dos otra vez por la información.


 

Ya te había comprendido.
Yo quería decir solo que, en algunas especies de animales, al macho se le ha dejado fuera de un plumazo puesto que solo existe una opción, la femenina.


----------



## Calambur

Víctor Pérez said:


> El español es un *idioma *que puede permitir, como cualquier otro idioma, un uso machista, vulgar, rastrero o culto, dependiendo de quién lo use. No creo que exista ningún idioma machista. Puede serlo una sociedad o una cultura, pero no un idioma. No debemos confundir el alcance de un idioma con el de su uso.


Para mayor claridad, echarle agua.


----------



## irantzu

Concuerdo absolutamente, aunque supongo que lo de "machista" se dice porque históricamente se empezó a decir "el hombre" (hablando de la humanidad o seres humanos) simplemente porque la cultura, unviersidad y debates estaban restringidos a los hombres... fue el origen quizás el machista, pero en el contexto actual, a mí personalmente no me hace mayor diferencia que digan "el hombre" o de alguna otra manera.
Lo que me parece curioso es que haya excepciones como cuando, frente a un auditorio, se dice eso de "señoras y señores", y no simplemente "señores"... ¿alguna razón especial para esto?


----------



## irantzu

Y una cosa más... si alguien defensor del lenguaje no sexista quisiera decir "para tal efecto, todos los niños interesados deberán acudir a...", ¿cómo lo diría?
Porque por mucho que diga "niños y niñas", al decir "todos los niños y niñas" está ocupando sólo el masculino en "todos", y supongo que no dirá "todos y todas los niños y niñas interesados e interesadas". La única manera de no caer en ningún sexismo sería decir "todos los niños interesados y todas las niñas interesadas", y hasta ahora no he escuchado a nadie, ni a mi profesor ni a ningún defensor de esta corriente, hablar de manera tan detallada.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esto es lo que aparece en la sección de preguntas frecuentes de la RAE:

*Los ciudadanos y las ciudadanas, los niños y las niñas*
  Este tipo de desdoblamientos son artificiosos e innecesarios desde el punto de vista lingüístico. En los sustantivos que designan seres animados existe la posibilidad del uso genérico del masculino para designar la clase, es decir, a todos los individuos de la especie, sin distinción de sexos: _Todos los ciudadanos mayores de edad tienen derecho a voto._
  La mención explícita del femenino se justifica solo cuando la oposición de sexos es relevante en el contexto: _El desarrollo evolutivo es similar en los niños y las niñas de esa edad_. La actual tendencia al desdoblamiento indiscriminado del sustantivo en su forma masculina y femenina va contra el principio de economía del lenguaje y se funda en razones extralingüísticas. Por tanto, deben evitarse estas repeticiones, que generan dificultades sintácticas y de concordancia, y complican innecesariamente la redacción y lectura de los textos. 
  El uso genérico del masculino se basa en su condición de término no marcado en la oposición masculino/femenino. Por ello, es incorrecto emplear el femenino para aludir conjuntamente a ambos sexos, con independencia del número de individuos de cada sexo que formen parte del conjunto. Así, _los alumnos_ es la única forma correcta de referirse a un grupo mixto, aunque el número de alumnas sea superior al de alumnos varones.


----------



## Vampiro

irantzu said:


> Es que tengo un profesor en la Universidad que me saca de quicio defendiendo que el idioma nos ea machista. Según él, yo lo soy porque no me parece importante hacer tanta especificación.
> Estudio Educación y cuando me toca hacer un trabajo sobre el niño preescolar, él nos dice que debemos escribir "el niño y la niña...", así, cada vez.
> De hecho, la misma presidente (es "presidente", ¿no?, eso tengo entendido, me corrigen si no es así) cada vez que tiene un discurso lo dirige a "los chilenos y chilenas", y si habla de Educación, se refiere a los "niños y niñas"... y así, mil veces.


Primero, te recomiendo cambiar de profesor: ese señor de gramática no sabe mucho.
Segundo, al parecer los asesores o asesoras de imagen no le han hecho saber a nuestra presidente que para muchos chilenos y chilenas, trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, profesores y profesoras, ciudadanos y ciudadanas en general, sus discursos se oyen casi rayando en la ridiculez, por esa manía incomprensible de usar ambos géneros cuando las reglas del idioma indican que corresponde sólo uno.
Ya lo dijo la recordada forera Alexacohen en uno de los primeros aportes de este hilo: "El lenguaje no es machista. Las personas lo son"
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jellby

irantzu said:


> Y una cosa más... si alguien defensor del lenguaje no sexista quisiera decir "para tal efecto, todos los niños interesados deberán acudir a...", ¿cómo lo diría?
> Porque por mucho que diga "niños y niñas", al decir "todos los niños y niñas" está ocupando sólo el masculino en "todos", y supongo que no dirá "todos y todas los niños y niñas interesados e interesadas". La única manera de no caer en ningún sexismo sería decir "todos los niños interesados y todas las niñas interesadas", y hasta ahora no he escuchado a nadie, ni a mi profesor ni a ningún defensor de esta corriente, hablar de manera tan detallada.



Una de las razones por las que hablar de esa manera es absurdo.

Supongo que podría decirse "todas las personas menores de X años interesadas deberán acudir a..." Hasta que alguien se ofenda porque "persona" es femenina.

Los "defensores del lenguaje no sexista"... ¿montan en "caballo o yegua"?, ¿comen carne de "cerdo o cerda"?, ¿de "ternera o ternero"?, ¿les parece que de noche "todos los gatos y gatas son pardos y pardas"?


----------



## Ynez

Para los trabajos de ese profesor puedes decir "el alumnado" en vez de "los alumnos", por ejemplo. Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo en que esto no vale para nada, y que por mucho que se intente es imposible escribir en español evitanto generalizar con _-o/s_, como lo de "todos" que has dicho.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Los "defensores y las defensoras del lenguaje no sexisto y la lenguaja no sexista"... ¿montan en "caballo o yegua"?, ¿comen carne de "cerdo o cerda"?, ¿de "ternera o ternero"?, ¿les parece que de noche "todos los gatos y gatas son pardos y pardas"?



Perdón, Jellby, pero hay que hacerlo bien y hacerla bian.


----------



## michita

Estoy de acuerdo con Calambur. Es cierto que las reglas las han dictado los hombres, pero no creo que el lenguaje sea machista. 

De ser así, no se hubieran dado nombres o adjetivos terminados en "a" para profesiones o atributos de hombre.

Los primeros oficinistas fueron hombres, los músicos también lo han sido hasta hace poco y salvo gaitero y algún otro que se me pueda escapar los nombres de los instrumentistas acaban "a". Artista, electricista, ascensorista, electricista...


----------



## Pinairun

En latín, las palabras de la primera declinación -a/-ae, son generalmente femeninas.
Da la casualidad de que aquellas que se refieren a oficios y terminan en -a, son masculinas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y los de la segunda en -us/-i son masculinos, menos los árboles que producen fruto que son femeninos.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Y los de la segunda en -us/-i son masculinos, menos los árboles que producen fruto que son femeninos.


 
Tiene su lógica, porque se suele llamar hembras a los árboles/plantas que dan fruto.


----------



## gatogab

Perdonen, doctos forer@s, pero quisiera saber el significado de la palabra "machista".
Muy agradecido.
gg


----------



## The Solitary

Magmod said:


> ¿Es el español un lenguaje 'machista'?



No creo que solo sea asi nuestro idioma, acaso el ingles no es mas machista aun????? uds tienen un solo articulo para todo osea si nuestro español es machista tu ingles sera hermafrodita ( todo es el mismo sexo)  je lo dije en broma no te lo tomes a mal amigo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nota de Moderación:

En vista, por una parte, que el forista que abrió este hilo ya no volvió a dar señales de vida, por lo cual es evidente que su duda inicial ha sido resuelta, y por otro lado, el tema ha sido suficientemente debatido, este hilo queda cerrado por ahora.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

